# Can you help me find this meal 1500 calorie meal plan?



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

It was in either Men's health, Women's Health, Shape or fitness magazine. It was a meal plan, than gave 300 calorie breakfast, 400 Calorie Lunch, 500 Calorie Dinners, and 150 Calorie snacks. It had 4-8 choices for each meal, and gave an eating out alternative (ie McDonalds Mcmuffin or Starbucks). I had it on my fridge, but my fiancee accidentally threw it away. I had cut it out of a magazine a year or so ago, now I am trying to find is online. Does anyone know where it is? Or has a link to it?


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey, I doubt I can find it, but I can try at the very least, although any diet based on McDonalds or Starbucks is most likely not the diet that you would like to follow for lifetime... If you want to follow diet, stay fit, healthy or any of those things you should sign up to professional consultant and figure something out. Being on healthy diet doesn't mean it's gotta be not tasty or hard or any of those things, you can still eat some of those McDonalds food you like, but make the "foundation" on healthy things, count calories, macros etc. There is plenty of options, also if you add some gym or other exercise type, you can easily add more calories intake, your metabolism will fasten, you will much better, your hormones levels will regulate, because to be honest, 1500 kcal is small amount, even for a women. If that's not what you are interested at, then sorry for bothering, but just though I could throw my $0.02 here. Not to mention, that all those diets from magazines are pile of s***.


----------

